# Φωτοκουίζ



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Το κουίζ είναι διπλό. Πρέπει να μαντέψετε τι απεικονίζεται[SUP].[/SUP]και να το επιβεβαιώσετε με τη λύση, που είναι κρυμμένη στο κείμενο.


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

Εγώ μάλλον έχασα από τα αποδυτήρια, γιατί δεν βλέπω τίποτα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Δεν βλέπεις την εικόνα; Άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

Δεν βλέπω καμία εικόνα. Είμαι μάλιστα σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και σε κάποιο παλιότερο ποστ που πέτυχα πριν λίγες μέρες, δικό σου πάλι νομίζω.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Εγώ βλέπω εικόνα, αναρωτήθηκα γιατί δε βλέπω κείμενο, μετά βρήκα τον κρυμμένο θησαυρό, χρησιμοποίησα γερμανοελληνικό λεξικό, και έχω να δηλώσω: μπλιαχ! Μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ, ΜΠΛΙΑΧ! 
Μόλις εντυπωσιάστηκα από την απόδοση του Googletranslate στο ζεύγος γερμανικά-αγγλικά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Κι εγώ δε βλέπω εικόνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Αν μου υποδείξετε κι άλλες αναρτήσεις μου με πρόβλημα στις εικόνες ίσως μπορέσουμε να εντοπίσουμε το πρόβλημα.


----------



## paraskevi (Dec 1, 2011)

Εικόνα; Ποια εικόνα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Έκανα μερικές αλλαγές.


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

Πήγα αρκετά πίσω στα πρόσφατα ποστ σου, αλλά δεν το βρήκα (μπορεί να ήταν κάποιο παλιό). Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι ενώ έβλεπα το thumbnail του attachment, δεν έβλεπα την ίδια την εικόνα στο ποστ. Εδώ όμως δεν βλέπω ούτε thumbnail ούτε εικόνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Αυτή ήταν απευθείας στο άλμπουμ και ίσως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ορατότητά του. Τώρα πρόσθεσα και το συνημμένο. Δες, σε παρακαλώ, αν φαίνονται οι εικόνες εδώ:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=124315&viewfull=1#post124315

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=124648&viewfull=1#post124648


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

Όχι, δεν τις βλέπω τις εικόνες στα δύο λινκ που δίνεις. Το φωτοκουίζ όμως το βλέπω τώρα (δεν βλέπω το κείμενο βέβαια, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα σε αυτή τη ζωή).


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Βλέπω στο αρχικό μήνυμα την εικόνα τώρα και τη φράση περί κουίζ. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να βλέπω και κανένα άλλο κείμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Το κείμενο είναι κρυμμένο κάπου στη φράση του ντόκτορος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> Όχι, δεν τις βλέπω τις εικόνες στα δύο λινκ που δίνεις. Το φωτοκουίζ όμως το βλέπω τώρα (δεν βλέπω το κείμενο βέβαια, αλλά δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα σε αυτή τη ζωή).


ΟΚ, τελευταία παράκληση μπας και καταλάβουμε τι παίζει. Αν αποσυνδεθείς, βλέπεις τις δυο πιο πάνω εικόνες;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Αμάν! Να το πάρει το ποτάμι.


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν αποσυνδεθείς, βλέπεις τις δυο πιο πάνω εικόνες;


Τσου...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αμάν! Να το πάρει το ποτάμι.


Πέρνα τον δείκτη του ποντικιού σιγά σιγά από τη φράση του δόκτορα, από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> Τσου...


Η επιστήμη (μου) σηκώνει ψηλά τα χέρια της. Θα απευθυνθώ σε ανώτερες αρχές.

Η εικόνα δείχνει... το κάτω σαγόνι μιας φάλαινας που ξεβράστηκε σε ένα βορειογερμανικό νησί. Η πηγή είναι από φωτοάλμπουμ (πατήστε στο κενό μετά το «απεικονίζεται»). Οι άντρες είναι ειδικοί που το προετοιμάζουν για να το στείλουν σε μουσείο.


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

Στην περίπτωσή μου ισχύει το σλόγκαν "Το 'βλεπες... Το 'παιξες;" :)
Η φωτογραφία ταιριάζει γάντι σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση που έγινε εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Βλέπω εικόνα σαν επισκέπτης πάνω σε Chrome.
Και τα άλλα τα κολπάκια, τα ξέρουμε. Για την ακρίβεια, εγώ σας τα έμαθα. Από τον καιρό που στην αγγλική κατασκοπία φτιάχναμε μικροφωτογραφίες και τις κάναμε τελείες.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Μα προφανώς. Δεν είπα ότι έκανα κάτι καινούργιο. ;)


----------

